# Brieflogo in Word sehr pixelig



## Der O (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe mir in PS ein Brieflogo (Briefkopf) erstellt, und es in Word eingefügt.

Wenn ich nun den Brief mit normalen Druckereinstellungen rausdrucke, sieht das Logo immer pixelig aus.

Ich habe es in PS als jpg gespeichert, mit den höchsten Einstellungen...



Für ne Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Schönen Abend


----------



## JojoS (13. Dezember 2003)

In welcher Auflösung hast du das denn?
du musst natürlich das Bild größer abspeichern als du´s normalerweise
am bildschirm Siehst. 
Bildschirm = 72dpi
Drucker = mindestens 300dpi


----------



## Der O (14. Dezember 2003)

Okay, das ist klar mit der Größe.

Ich habs jetzt so gelöst:

Ich druck mir einfach das Logo in Photoshop auf ner DinA4 Seite aus,
und stell in Word einfach den oberen Rand so ein, dass der Brief schön unterhalb des Logos beginnt.

(Die Idee hab ich hier her: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=72274&highlight=word )

Funktioniert so prächtig und reicht mir völlig aus.


Trotzdem danke!


----------

